# Question à propos de rEFIT



## Elephpant (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour
Je viens d'installer Ubuntu en dual boot avec OS X et utilise rEFIT pour démarrer.
Quand j'allume l'ordinateur, rEFIT se lance automatiquement, mais je me retrouve avec 4 choix !
Le premier choix est la pomme pour OS X, mais je trouve à côté 3 menus qui me permettent de booter sur Ubuntu.
Ces menus représentent 3 blocs empilés.

Je voulais juste savoir si c'était normal.

Au revoir


----------



## bompi (17 Novembre 2013)

Je ne vois pas quel est le problème : tu arrives à démarrer sur Ubuntu ?


----------



## edd72 (17 Novembre 2013)

Une photo?

Je suppose que ce sont 3 modes de démarrage d'Ubuntu (avec des flags différents ou des noyaux différents).


----------

